# 32" vs 36" vs 42" vs 48" jon boat



## bean210 (May 4, 2015)

has anyone here taken a 9.9hp outboard and put it on a 12 or 14 ft jon boat of various widths to see how it would perform(distance to plane, top speed)? I have been curious about the different advantages/disadvantages of any given width. you would have to have the same engine, pilot, and conditions for each boat
what is the conventional wisdom when it comes to jon boat width? will a 48" plane better than a 32"? looking at various youtube videos, it doesn't seem to matter what the width is, all the various sizes seem to get on plane and top out about the same speed
just wondering if anyone has ever spent an afternoon testing this :?:


----------



## Johnny (May 4, 2015)

*why* waste a day studying hydrodynamics, physics, marine engineering and metamucil 
when you could be _FISHING_ instead ???
ESPECIALLY after looking on YouTube and seeing for yourself there is no significant difference.


Jus my dos centavos on that there.







.


----------



## onthewater102 (May 4, 2015)

Wider the boat, more contact area with the water, more drag = slower. 

Bigger the boat, more weight, more inertia to get moving = slower.

You're talking a pretty wide range of boat sizes there. A 32" is going to fly, but it's not much more stable than a canoe.

Comparing a 9.9hp powered 1448 to a 1232 is almost like comparing a tug to a cigarette boat (~2x the weight & 75% more contact area on plane,) if the answer isn't obvious you probably shouldn't be on the water, it's safer for you that way 

But seriously, the advantage/trade off is stability vs. speed/fuel economy & engine cost. Sure that 9.9 is fairly inexpensive and stingy on gas, but it's not going to launch a 1448 the way it will a 1232. Likewise, you can probably get a 30hp on the 1448, but it will cost you 3x as much and good luck carrying that rig over the boulders & down to a carry-only launch.

If you're seeing them all planing and topping out about the same you're probably seeing different sized motors on each or different weights. Jon boat hull weight vary greatly with the thickness of the aluminum from which they're made. A 1436LT from Alumacraft for instance weighs 140 lbs, whereas a std. 1436 from Alumacraft weighs 165lbs...(those may have changed slightly since my model year) - point being both are 14' long and 36" wide - even if it looks like apples and apples on Youtube it likely isn't. My buddies 6hp can plane a 1036 with his and my ass in the thing with all the gear and a TM on the front, but we're only doing maybe 8 ~ 10 mph. Without me and my crap he'll do 15 easily. Smaller the boat the more sensitive it will be to changes in weight. 

Where do you fish (how busy is it, are there any restrictions etc.), what do you have (9.9 & no boat??) and what do you need (are you 400lbs and liable to swamp a 1232 if you sit on the rear bench with the motor & gas tank)? Figure those things out and find something to fit your needs. 

If you're working around a 9.9 and just looking for something it can handle I think most people here would agree a 1236 or 1436 would do nicely with it provided you're not looking to tote around 750lbs worth of motor, gear, beer & fat fishermen...it'll move a 1448 too, just don't expect to win any speed contests.


----------



## bean210 (May 4, 2015)

Barefoot_Johnny said:


> *why* waste a day studying hydrodynamics, physics, marine engineering and metamucil
> when you could be _FISHING_ instead ???
> ESPECIALLY after looking on YouTube and seeing for yourself there is no significant difference.
> 
> ...


----------



## bean210 (May 4, 2015)

My buddies 6hp can plane a 1036 with his and my ass in the thing with all the gear and a TM on the front, but we're only doing maybe 8 ~ 10 mph. Without me and my crap he'll do 15 easily. 

thank you, good points, but forget my previous question.
I'm more interested in the 1036 that you fish out of. I am going to look at an alumacraft 1036 wednesday. I will fish out of it by myself, while my wife spends a few days with her sister several times a year. she likes me to drive her there (ohio to south carolina). I usually am trying to find something to do while they shop and do crafts. there are several small lakes in the area.
I was thinking either a 3.5 4 stroke, but might consider a 6hp 4 stroke. i'm 215lbs, and usually go very light on tackle.
what is your impression of the 1036 as a 1 man boat, with the occassional 2 person outing. i don't want to go to a 12', because a 10 boat will fit into my garage without playing musical chairs with everything :lol:


----------



## xXOnyxXx (May 4, 2015)

i run a 99 merc 9.9 on a lowe 1648 ... it planes out fine loaded ... its no fast boat .. but it planes with me and a full load out, weve figured it at 1400lbs boat,motor,gear,people.


----------



## onthewater102 (May 5, 2015)

I'm trying to get back to 215lbs...stuck around 225 now. I'm 6'3, and my friend is 5'11 and probably 175/180 and we were both fishing from the 1036 (brand new tracker topper 1036W) on a fairly calm lake. If you're looking for it for calm water you're golden. I would recommend the alumacraft over the tracker for one reason - the transom support isn't centered on the transom so it will ride in a transom dolly without an issue, whereas the support buttress is in the way of the dolly on the Topper. Depending on how far you have to go from your vehicle to the water that dolly can be a godsend for $45.

Fishing from it was fine even with 2 people, it would be even more stable with only one - but keep in mind we've each got 25+ years experience fishing from small boats, someone of similar stature new to being on the water might find it tippy. He had a size 27 battery up front powering a bow mounted 40# hand control trolling motor, a 6hp Yamaha (beautiful motor) on the rear (fortunately lake patrols don't start vigorously until after Memorial day here.)

The boat is rated for 3hp either way. For that small a boat you probably want a 2 stroke to save on weight. If you go to a 12 foot you're probably looking at a substantially higher HP rating, the tracker is only rated to 5hp but I've seen 12's on craigslist rated for up to 10hp I believe. If you can juggle stuff around in your garage you'll probably be happier with a 12 than a 10.


----------



## bean210 (May 5, 2015)

this is actually the boat that I have been drooling over for a year or two. it is a weldbilt 1036. it is built like a tank, and weighs almost as much(175lbs)
.080 welded
20" sides
I talked to the dealer about the ratings, and he told me that many people run 9.9 outboards on them
if there was a dealer closer to me, I would definitely get one


----------



## bean210 (May 5, 2015)

onthewater102 said:


> I'm trying to get back to 215lbs...stuck around 225 now. I'm 6'3, and my friend is 5'11 and probably 175/180 and we were both fishing from the 1036 (brand new tracker topper 1036W) I would recommend the alumacraft
> 
> The boat is rated for 3hp either way.




the alumacraft is a little wider, longer, and deeper than the topper by a few inches in all directions. I have a tracker dealer very close to me and have looked at the 1036w, and it looks solidly built. i think the extra few inches on these tiny boats will probably sell me on the alumacraft.
i have seen several comments in the archives about the ridiculously low 3hp ratings on most 1036 jons. :shock:


----------



## onthewater102 (May 5, 2015)

I've been eyeballing that Weldbuilt too...but for me 175lbs defeats the purpose in a boat that small. Hell, my 14' without the motors, batteries, fuel or any gear what so ever weighs about that with all the decking I've done.

I guess if you were big into drifting through faster water a boat that solid would have an appeal. Plus the sides being as high as they are is a real nice feature.

If the alumacraft is a bit wider up top that's all the more reason to go with it over the tracker topper...every little bit of extra displacement without adding weight = more stability. Plus, like I mentioned before, the fact that you can easily use a transom dolly on it is great.

This is the little devil I'm speaking of:


----------



## bean210 (May 5, 2015)

onthewater102 said:


> I've been eyeballing that Weldbuilt too...but for me 175lbs defeats the purpose
> 
> This is the little devil I'm speaking of:



yes, 175lbs would make it hard to toss around. that is the best point of the tracker/alumacraft 1036s . only 100lbs  
I like the dolly. there is a little 5 acre lake down the road that is 100yds off the road. it is electric only. that dolly would make the trip much easier


----------



## Ictalurus (May 5, 2015)

bean210 said:


> this is actually the boat that I have been drooling over for a year or two. it is a weldbilt 1036. it is built like a tank, and weighs almost as much(175lbs)




bean, if your going to grab a new one, shell out the extra $$$ and get a wider 10', 42" or 48" if you can. You won't regret it.


----------



## onthewater102 (May 5, 2015)

alweld is the only one i know of that makes a 1042, there must be others, but their boats are similar in weight to weldbuilt.

I wanted to try and find a light 1042 myself but came up empty.


----------



## bean210 (May 5, 2015)

weldbilt will build whatever you want, ie; a 1048 with a 20" transom, but if you venture away from their stock boats, it will cost you a small fortune 8-[


----------



## onthewater102 (May 5, 2015)

33% wider than a 175 lb boat...sounds to me like a 225 lb+ 10' boat...not exactly fitting the philosophy of use of a small car-top boat if it would crush your car to put it on top...


----------



## Johnny (May 5, 2015)

#1 - I do like that boat !! mainly because it already has the pedestal bases already installed.
But, @ 175#, a person would have to be able to "bench press" that same 175 pounds !!!
I guess you young bucks can do it, but us older guys have trouble with a 80# bag of cement LOL.



#2 - Used Car Dealers will tell you anything to sell you a vehicle or watercraft !!!
(but, not knocking anyone that sells vehicles or equipment, new or used).
Just the unscrupulous ones.

Just one thing in all of this that sticks in my craw - - - - - 


> *talked to the dealer about the ratings, and he told me that many people run 9.9 outboards on them*


regardless of what all those "other people" use on their boats, _you_ are the captain of your vessel . . . .
It is YOUR responsibility to operate your watercraft in a responsible and safe manner. Should you have
something bad happen, and you are either overloaded or overpowered, you "could" place yourself in
jeopardy with the law. That is what the Hull Capacity Plate is for. To advise you of your boats limits. 
ie: a hull that calls for a 5hp max outboard is just that - 5hp.
*your call.*



Jus my dos centavos on that right there.






.


----------



## bean210 (May 5, 2015)

onthewater102 said:


> 33% wider than a 175 lb boat...sounds to me like a 225 lb+ 10' boat...not exactly fitting the philosophy of use of a small car-top boat if it would crush your car to put it on top...


 ha ha, i don't think I could lift it up to put on top of the car :lol: 
you are probably right on the weight
this weldbilt 1248 weighs 240lbs!
you can also get it in .100 aluminum
close to 300lbs!!
68" beam though =D>


----------



## kstrayhorn (May 5, 2015)

Ooh I've got a good story. Got a 1232 Alumacraft. Bought what was advertised as a 9.9 Evinrude. Tested it on my small pond with just me (150lbs), motor (~74lbs I think), and gas tank. Flipped it pretty much instantly. Imagine when people do backflips on a jet ski. Checked the model number after and it found out it's actually a 15hp. However, it is insanely fast. Planes in under 50 yards at less than half throttle. But that's with just me in it.
Took it out on a larger lake yesterday with me and a buddy (around 150lbs each) and fishing gear. Half throttle was painful bouncing on the ripples from the wind, but it moves faster than I'll ever need. Never went above half throttle, but I did get it to plane, which was actually when the ride was most uncomfortable. Video was a snapchat, otherwise I'd post it.

However, in my experience it's more stable with more weight. I assume that is due to the angle of the walls and sitting further in he water. Took it hunting with 3 total people (~150lbs each), all our waders and hunting stuff which had to be at least another 150, and a 1.5hp that didn't run. It was extremely stable, even with all our standing up to pee, moving around, and climbing in and out. Similar experience when we packed 3 guys (me @ 6'1"/150, one @ 6'3"/285, and one @ 6'4"/215) with a troller/battery and hunting stuff in my other 1032. Bad idea, but it was super stable.


----------



## bean210 (May 5, 2015)

kstrayhorn said:


> Ooh I've got a good story. Got a 1232 Alumacraft. Bought what was advertised as a 9.9 Evinrude. Tested it on my small pond with just me (150lbs), motor (~74lbs I think), and gas tank. Flipped it pretty much instantly. Imagine when people do backflips on a jet ski. Checked the model number after and it found out it's actually a 15hp. However, it is insanely fast. Planes in under 50 yards at less than half throttle. But that's with just me in it.
> Took it out on a larger lake yesterday with me and a buddy (around 150lbs each) and fishing gear. Half throttle was painful bouncing on the ripples from the wind, but it moves faster than I'll ever need. Never went above half throttle, but I did get it to plane, which was actually when the ride was most uncomfortable. Video was a snapchat, otherwise I'd post it.
> 
> However, in my experience it's more stable with more weight. I assume that is due to the angle of the walls and sitting further in he water. Took it hunting with 3 total people (~150lbs each), all our waders and hunting stuff which had to be at least another 150, and a 1.5hp that didn't run. It was extremely stable, even with all our standing up to pee, moving around, and climbing in and out. Similar experience when we packed 3 guys (me @ 6'1"/150, one @ 6'3"/285, and one @ 6'4"/215) with a troller/battery and hunting stuff in my other 1032. Bad idea, but it was super stable.




you have just opened a can of worms with those 2 stories :LMFAO: 
i also have looked at the alumacraft 1232. it is also around 100 lbs+- I suppose I could hang it overhead in the garage
it does have a higher hp rating(7hp) and a higher wt capacity(455lbs)
i'm afraid the 1036 would be underpowered with a 2.5hp outboard. that is really just a gas powered trolling motor. those low hp ratings kind of turn the 10' boats into a pond/electric only boat


----------



## onthewater102 (May 5, 2015)

kstrayhorn said:


> .... Similar experience when we packed 3 guys (me @ 6'1"/150, one @ 6'3"/285, and one @ 6'4"/215) with a troller/battery and hunting stuff in my other 1032. Bad idea, but it was super stable.



holy hell clown-boat much! I would have loved to have seen that...'look ma' the hillbillies keep coming out of that boat - who knew so much redneck could fit in such a small soapdish'


----------



## kstrayhorn (May 5, 2015)

I think it was a 1.5 Gamefisher but it's what came with the 1032 as a package from Sears back in the day. We were a boatload and a half of redneck that day, especially when the battery died and I had to use a 12' Mojo pole to pirogue it all the way back. I really expected one of the others to walk in with the other 3 guys, but he jumped in the boat haha.

And Bean, that's the same one I've got. I haul it in the truck bed with a homemade bed extender with PVC rollers over it and a detachable cart to wheel it down the launch. I should have pics of it somewhere, but I have also thought it could easily be suspended for storage


----------



## bean210 (May 5, 2015)

And Bean said:


> i remember seeing your trailer/truck bed setup. I thought that was genius =D>
> hey,in a perfect world, we would all have 2072 jons with 100hp outboards, but sometimes you have to get by with what you can afford


----------



## Johnny (May 5, 2015)

Mr. Bean - - - 
okay now, what is your situation ?? do you have a 9.9 motor and trying to
figure out what is your best choice to put it on ?
Regardless of the maker, look very carefully at the very educated information
you have been given here and make your SAFE decision based on the facts.
Mo Wider = Mo Betta (IMHO).

I too have just been given a Johnson 9.9 and am searching C/L for something
to put it on. But I can tell you this, with my past experience with a 1032 and 1232,
there is no way I will ever feel comfortable - or SAFE in one of those things again.
If I can find a 1242, I think I would be okay with that. 1448 would be much better.
but anyway, I am also looking the same as you.

in the meantime, here is how I plan to transport my Jon.


----------



## kstrayhorn (May 5, 2015)

Well I appreciate that. I was pretty pleased with what I could come up with by using only scrap materials. I don't remember if I ever posted my cart, but I guess I will after I finish some fine tuning on it. Right now I'm working on a removable and out of the way rod rack system and a winch or pulley system to get it in the truck easier.

I'm also looking to find something wider or maybe even 14' if I can swap without losing my ass in this one. But it's just like a chainsaw, gun, or anything else. You have to understand its volatility and respect its capabilities. That's the only reason I'm comfortable with it as it is instead of paddling or not using it until I find something else.


----------



## bean210 (May 5, 2015)

Barefoot_Johnny said:


> Mr. Bean - - -
> okay now, what is your situation ?? do you have a 9.9 motor and trying to
> figure out what is your best choice to put it on ? in the meantime, here is how I plan to transport my Jon.


 

not a 9.9. I have a tracker super guide v14 with a 25hp mercury. I am looking for a smaller outboard for it. 9.9hp or smaller. i only troll with it on the lake that I live on, at no wake or early in the morning. I was thinking of getting an outboard that I can swap back and forth on a jon boat, so I can take it with me when I drive my wife to visit her sister. she lives around a few 9.9hp limit lakes.
I really like the 1036 tracker jon, and am going to look at the alumacraft 1036 tomorrow. I'm not making a special trip to see it, it is along the way to a plant/garden store which my wife has wanted to shop :LOL2: 
i have considered a 3.5 up to a 9.9hp. it will depend on the boat I get. I really don't want anything larger than the 1036, because I have just enough room in the garage for it, and I just like the way it looks, and how light it is


----------



## Johnny (May 5, 2015)

wow - now we are all totally confused.

you started your thread off by asking about the differences of getting 
different size boats up on plane then scooting at top speeds . . . .


> has anyone here taken a 9.9hp outboard and put it on a 12 or 14 ft jon boat of various widths
> to see how it would perform
> (distance to plane, top speed)? I have been curious about the different advantages/disadvantages
> of any given width. you would have to have the same engine, pilot, and conditions for each boat



then, you say, "I have a tracker super guide v14 with a 25hp mercury.
*I am looking for a smaller outboard for it. 9.9hp or smaller. 
i only troll with it on the lake that I live on, at no wake or early in the morning".*

So, I guess you just need a small boat and motor for trolling and going slow in the mornings with no wake?




.


----------



## surfman (May 6, 2015)

I want mine wide for one reason, stability. performance is not a factor or I would get a bigger motor.


----------



## bean210 (May 6, 2015)

ok,
I went to the alumacraft/lowe dealer today. they have just about every jon boat that both manufacturers make, which is nice, because a lot of dealers just have a couple of jon boats on the premises.
the 1036 looks a little small sitting next to a 1236. 
the 1232 looks a little narrow, but I have fished out of a canoe before, even standing up.
the best compromise looks like the alumacraft 1236. it is probably the perfect combination of length/width for a small boat, and it is rated for 10hp
honestly, I could go with any of the three, but will probably end up with the 1236. the only downside: being 12' will make it harder to store and it weighs 125lbs. the 1036 and 1232 are around 100lbs
I've got a few weeks before I will be back in that direction, I'll keep looking on cl. I did just miss an alumacraft 1232 and trailer a month ago. :evil:


----------



## onthewater102 (May 6, 2015)

1236's are nice and common - you'll do well surfing craigslist for a deal. Get yourself a transom dolly and the extra 25lbs won't really make a difference.


----------



## KillerJ (May 6, 2015)

I would get the widest boat your 9.9 can push. If your fishing with a buddy, the width will make for a more comfortable day on the lake. If you want a narrow, unstable boat; there are plenty of canoe's on Craigslist for $300.


----------

